# carpal tunnel



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

I think i spelled that right -
I know some of you guys must have had this surgery. I'm starting to panic. I don't like doctors or hospitals or being told not to -especially not to do any woodworking

-has anyone experienced this ? & can you tell me your experience. I feel like i'm going to pass out even thinking about it.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Are you getting ready to have it? My dad had it (he's a welder) cause his hands were going numb. It got so bad that he actually broke his toe because his hands went numb while he was carry a piece of steel and he dropped it on his foot. He had the surgery on both hands (with time in between of course) and he's doing good now. He's back to welding again and doesn't seem to complain about any pain or numbness. Good luck. Sorry to hear you may have to give up woodworking for a while. Will give you time to read up on new techniques though. Best wishes.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

I had my right hand done in 98". I was an auto mechanic for Chrysler for 30 years, air tools vibrate the snot out of your hands. Took a few months of healing and I was back at it with no problems. When I said healing I meant regaining all my strength in the hand. I went back to work after 6 weeks, just had to watch not trying to use my hand to bang wheel covers back on. Never used the pain meds they gave me. Good luck, you'll do OK


----------



## Pipemaker (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is a link to the Neuro Website - it may answer some questions and possibly alay some fears concering this procedure. If you have any questions present them to the surgeon or their nurse and don't let them brush you off or med speak you. I think it is a valuable and frequently successful surgery but I don't practice in neuro so this is the only advice I feel confident in giving. Just remember you are the customer.

http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/carpal_tunnel/detail_carpal_tunnel.htm

Ray Hughes, RN


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Christine,

Hey… not to worry…. a piece of cake… I had both of mine done 2 years ago at the same time.
It's a pretty simple procedure….they put you to sleep, open up the "tunnel" in your wrist, do the surgery,
and put about 4- 5 stitches in. They will wrap your hand(s) real good to protect them till they heal….
It's not as difficult to do things as youy would think, like eating, getting dressed, and mainly you just use your fingers for small things…Just remember NOT to put your hands down to lift yourself out of a chair, etc.
I still had a little numbness in my fingers for quite a while, but the feeling came back slowly, and had no more trouble with them. I even had my wife to remove the stitches, instead of going back in to let the Dr. do it…saved an office visit, and $. Oh yea…..the only thing my wife wouldn't do for me…..it involved toliet paper….lol…
Go ahead…...get 'er done!!!!!! You'll be glad you did, I promise…..... The sooner the better…....


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I was diagnosed with carpel tunnel when I was still working and spending a lot of time on a keyboard. My doctor advised taking heavy doses of vitamin B-12. That gave me some relief. Retiring from my professional career gave me even more relief.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

One ofd teh things that causes me to use more power tools. I was warned about screw drivers when I was an apprentice ) Lucky break!!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

You're young enough to breeze right through it.
Get yourself fixed up & healed.
You turn out some cool projects and they are worth waiting for.
Good luck.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

When I was* a little younger* I was told three years into my framing business that I had to change jobs, and reduce the stress on my wrist for at least a year.

I wrapped it, didn't play raquetball for a week, his diagnosis really worried me so I went to another doctor and got a second opinion.

Haven't had a problem in the last 30 years.

Maybe a second opinion?


----------



## Clarence (Nov 23, 2009)

My experience was like that of Rick Dennington's. Had both done, a year apart, two and three years ago. My fingers were tingly and numb; I could reach in my pocket and not be able to distinguish a quarter from a washer. Numbness and pain went all the way up my arms.

Some slight pain for a few hours after the surgery, never enough to pop a Percoset. By the next day I was having to continually remind myself that I had a bobo on my hand and to be careful. I resumed my outdoor chores--cutting firewood, piling brush, etc., just being careful to not bump the incision or stretch the stitches. I could easily chord my guitar the second day. I think by using my hands I recovered a lot quicker than those who baby their hands after surgery.

Do it again? Absolutely. If I hadn't I wouldn't be typing this message--wouldn't be able to.

The pre-surgery nerve test was a "shocking" experience, but nothing to dread.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

It's a breeze now a day. I was only off work 10 days if memory serves. Next to no pain. Just a nuisance to wear the big bulky bandage when trying to compute or shower. Now I have no problems almost 8 yrs later. Well worth it.


----------



## levan (Mar 30, 2010)

I went to a chiriopractor. He gave me a brace for my wrist and exercises. I don't have any problems any more. I also know two other people that did the same thing,with same results. Might be worth a try for you.


----------



## RSCustomwoodworking (Aug 6, 2010)

Just like all the others. Had the surgery 11 years ago and never skipped a beat. In fact when I was coming out of the anesthetic my fingers felt rough. That's because for the first time in probably years I could feel my fingerprints, and still can. I spent 8 hours in the shop sanding today… Good luck and have little fear… that is good for us.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I can't speak of the surgery, but my mom did have carpal tunnal. She would just wear a wrist brace when she slept and sometimes throughout the day. It helped her a lot.

I'm a software developer and it's a big concern of mine. I don't know your occupation or how serious it is and you probably have already heard it before, but I would try into improving ergonomics around you if possible. You want your wrist to be in a neutral position (straight line from wrist to hand) or else the nerve gets pinched when its bent for an extended period. Buy a wristpad for keyboard and mouse, and an ergonomic keyboard if you can, and try to just pay attention to how you are resting your wrists and moving throughout the day.

Checkout this site for some helpful resources http://www.handhealthresources.com there are also hand exercises you can do to help.


----------



## bonehead (May 27, 2010)

I have done 6 carpal tunnel releases this week.

If you have the correct diagnosis then the surgery is 97% effective improving numbness and tingling.
Most non-pregnant adults who get CTS will have surgery. Here are the options.

Do nothing - sometimes the best choice based on your health.
Activity modification - we all use our hands, work and sleep, therefore kinda hard to do.
Motrin, NSAIDS etc - I have never cured anyone's CTS with motrin
Splints - work great especial at night, but most patients tell that they lose there efficacy over time.
Injection - work great for about 6 weeks then the CTS comes back. I do NOT use these as treatment but still do them if the patient is miserable and needs time.
Surgery - 97% effective with REAL but minimal risk.

We are taught to the most conservative treatment. But what does that mean? I can certainly string you along for months or years with activity modication, PT, Nsaids, an occassional injection. Or you could have a 20 minute surgical procedure (invasive with risks) that has a 97% success rate and save suffering, sleeplessness, and increase your productivity and get you back to work/life. Which one is the most conservative? It is a rhetorical question.I let the patient decide.

The KEY is having the right diagnosis. Not all hand pain or numbness and tingling is CTS. Just make sure that you are comfortable with your decision and your surgeon. You have plenty of time.

I really is a great procedure plus it supports my woodworking hobby.

PS: I never do 2 hands at once. You need one hand to care of yourself (as Rick mentioned). I am sure that someone loves you but I don't know if they love you THAT much.


----------



## bonehead (May 27, 2010)

Let me add:

I am really rethinking this "no 2 hands at a time" policy because of peoples deductibles these days. It is not an issue of safety. It is a social thing.

Bottomline: Say, if you deductible is $3000. The patient will have to ask "Honey will you wipe my a$$ for 2 weeks to save $3000 dollars?"

or they need to assume more risk for putting the operative site in a toilet.

Just something to think about.

Scott


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Too bad you are not a migraine dr:-(( Bet you'd know better than to put anyone of 400 mg of Topamax, 2x the mfr's recommendation!


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

Mine was like Clarence & Rick said - i just had the cortisone shots recently and have relief from that (i hear it wears off) -and yes Clarence -the tests were really traumatizing!(ironically-i had planned to go buy the invisible fence for my dog on the way home! -is that karma or what?!) -please tell me they are not going to do that again?
I couldn't tell what anything was or if they were wet or dirty. The pain was keeping me from sleeping.

THANKS SO, SO MUCH FOR ANSWERING!! it is calming just to hear others respond and have a chance to admit my fears. Especially to feel it will be worth it.

It's funny- i bet all of us have done some pretty gnarly things to ourselves with our tools and been more upset about the inconvenience than the wounding or what it involved!

-Thanks Bonehead -i don't have the same symptoms at all in the other one, so i don't plan to have it done without further testing -only really that arm does the numbness, tingling, and pain, and it stretches from the shoulder.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Go to the Brown Hand Center and get the endoscopic procedure. No stiches, no pain!! I had both wrists done over 10 years ago, and still no issues!!


----------



## bonehead (May 27, 2010)

The injections work great but are usually temporary. THe nerve conduction studies are bad and I don't get them on all my folks. I do order them if I am not convinced of the diagnosis ie diabetic neuropathy, hypothyroidism, cervical radiculopathy etc.

My rule of thumb with injections: 2 max. If your sxs return after 2 injections then chances are injections are not going to do the trick. CTS is usually slowly progressive, but over time you can get irreversible changes like muscle atrophy. So I don't just want to hide the sxs long term with injections.

Do not get caught up in endoscopic releases. Overall, the studies show that on AVERAGE the endoscopic releases will get you back to work 1 week earlier but have a higher complication rate. Otherwise, they are statistically equivalent. I would recommend an orthopaedic trained (as opposed to plastic surgery trained) hand surgeon. But I am biased in that regard. Regardless, find a surgeon you like and do what he/she is comfortable with.

Glad to help.

BTW. I know CTS but not diddly about migraines. If I got a migraine I would just suffer through it. I don't trust doctors 

Scott


----------



## bonehead (May 27, 2010)

Oh, if you do have symptoms in both hands, I have had more than a few folks that got relief in the contralateral hand after CTR. I can't explain it but it really happens.

Retrograde pain, shooting to the shoulder is quite common with CTS.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

What I meant was the proper attitude for treating patients as opposed to prescribing for kickbacks from pharmas.

I did suffer through them from age 0 to 8 when I got prescription glasses. They made them go away. After Cataract surgery I suffered through them until the one that started in June of 2000. After a couple years, I saw the neurologist. Biggest mistake I made in my entire life!! :-(( That one lasted until 2009, nearly daily. It is almost impossible for drs to put me in pain that requires medication with surgeries, ect ) They can't believe I don't use my pain pump. All i need is a couple pair of dark glasses!

Anyway, what is the best preventitive for carpal T?


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks, doc & everyone! That IS strange -I have wondered though, if it has to do with compensating -same for elbow pain.
-Like non-bored Matt said about his Dad -dropping things - I find myself constantly slinging things upward to rest them on my palms or shoulder -it's the only explanation i can think of for the elbow pain.
Maybe people are compensating with the other hand.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Had this in my left hand back in the early 1980's. Had the operation to cut the cartilidge over the carpal tunnel. Back in action inside 10 days. I've had no re-occurance or complications since. I've been woodworking ever since my dad let me use a saw at 5 years old. Can't see why you shouldn't continue after the op'.


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

Awesome! My doc made me promise to leave the machinery alone until the stitches come out -i think i'll take the opportunity, afforded by my word, to clean the house. -and drive y'all crazy -d-day tomorrow - 8central -i think i'll take a nap if i can too!


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, you can browse the thousands of forum topics, tool reviews, and projects here at LJ's. That should keep you occupied for a bit. Hope all goes well. Let us know how it turns out (after you can type of course).


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Christine. By all means follow the doc's instructions. for the first week I was useless, amazing how many things you need two hands for. However once the stitches came out it was back to normal, before the carpal tunnel. Take care.


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

It is actually harder to type with one hand than drill, sand and apply finish…http://lumberjocks.com/projects/36152
but, Matt, i do need to slow down and learn a little before i tear up some pretty wood.
I'm tryin, boxmaker, but there is this walnut burl i found being used to block a dog hole in the fence line…very tempting indeed! You sure are right about the surprising things. I have 5 children, so i am not completely unfamiliar with one-handed functioning, but i can't put this wrap down for a minute and pick it back up when it starts screaming again. 
-i am also not sure how much my desire to accomplish a task factors in -it just seems impossible to fold the laundry with one hand, but i bet i could use one hand and a foot or two to hold that walnut burl to mess with it.
-i promise (bonehead & dalal), i did not even try to use my operated hand finishing the bench. Boxmaker is right, i awoke from shooting pain last night while dreaming that i tried to hold a chuck to tighten the bit!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

I tried using a foot. Beware. Make sure you are on a firm footing with the other one or propped up against something. Fortunately my ass was sufficiently padded.


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

i need to wash the potatoes & cut them uuhergh!! 
i fear if i don't cook, my family will wonder why i can finish a bench & not cook, but i realized it is the foot factor; i'm not sure how they would feel about that either.
2 hands sounds like a nightmare! -i don't even need any stupid pain meds -they should have prescribed some keep-me-from-going-crazy-meds.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I have had it for years but never did the knife thing I have a lot of trouble with my hands cramping some times it hurts real bad and my fingers get all deformed. Has any one had that happen?


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Getting frustrated will happen a lot until the stiches come out and you get back to normal, just focus on that. It won't be long.

As for the family they can fend for themselves. *They* are not temporarily disabled. They should at least help.


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

Do it -sandhill! have the tests before you cant feel a screw from a nail and drop your grinder on your foot! 
-My stepmom's are stuck that way, but she says it is the arthritis. Either way, i would find out what's up and get to it before it interferes too much. -like the others said -i wish i had braved it a long time ago. I hate Dr stuff -all of it. This has been less painful than traumatic, just because i am such a panic monster about Dr stuff.

-Today, after unwrapping the bandages, he said "now use it!" It still bothers me and has twangy nerve shocks out of the clear blue. I'm going to take it slowly. My neighbor friend is a pt and is helping me in addition to the ones assigned.
-I also got busted out by the cedar sawdust hiding in my brace. I heard him say something about it on his little recording device in the hallway. -I didn't use that hand at all (would not even consider touching anything with it); I even held it above my head for the most part to try to keep it elevated.
-yuck! ...


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Christine. Another way of avoiding stuff getting into your dressing is just tying a plastic bag around your whole hand, secured with an elastic band or loose string at the wrist (not too tight). The minor twangy nerve shocks should go over time. I'd be surprised but if they're still there after the wound has thoroughly healed go back to the doc.

ps I am writing this with my leg up as I walked into a drain with a badly secured cover today. Just a bit cut up, no broken bones. Oh well, sh*t happens.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I'm right there on the nerve shocks thing. I had a chronic groin pull a few years ago that became an entrapped nerve, and a good part of the physical therapy was working the "adhesions" loose. I'd get a bolt of lightning from groin to ankle. Good healing to you.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

I have had mild CTS in my right hand. When it acts up, I use a wrist guard. I sleep with it and use it when I am not working. Takes 3 to 4 days, but the pain goes away.

I also found a herniated disk in my neck at the same time, so the Dr wasn't sure that a portion of what I go through at times isn't directly related to that.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Its really very simple, when its mild it will respond to mild remedies None of these can cure the condition or even stop it from eventually getting worse. Many MD's will want a nerve conduction study I've had 3 of these the last this summer. these will clearly identify the condition and they aren't painful just startling and, at most. briefully uncomfortable. The time to act is before you experience numbness and tingling most of the day and certainly, before it becomes painful. GET the surgery it damn near fool proof and beats the hell out of sitting around feeling sorry for yourself and complaining about what a raw deal life has given you. As Surgery goes this is about the closest thing to a slam dunk that there is. You will be asleep but lightly asleep and awake very shortly after the procedure is done. Same day surgery of course so you don't have to sleep in a strange bed or answer some nurses stupid questions at 0300am. wear a dressing for 7-10 days, have the sutures (stitches), and get on with your life. Sooner or later you are going to have the surgery or allow your fear to run the rest of your life.


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

-wholly moley Martyn! That sounds like a frightening experience!
jjohnston-that sounds like it would just take you down unexpectedly, mid stroll!?
-RTB -do you mean you got shocked and prodded 3 times?

-Yeah, it wasn't so bad. It is pi$$ing me off right now (looking at my woodpiles and trying to strip walnut bark & messing up pretty burls trying to get to them -with one -maybe one & a half- hand), but i know i will be very glad shortly and for a long time to come.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I never took me down, but it would sure stop me and kind of double me over. The last time it ever happened, which I assume was the last of the adhesions tearing free, it only hurt for a few minutes and never bothered me again.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes, three times years apart and for 3 differant problems. As I said its not really such a big deal the voltage is so low and so fast. Startling is the best way to describe it.


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

rtb -you are crazy, or a masochist or something. That was like some surreal nightmare realized. -what about the rummaging around in your hands, wrists, and neck with long wire needles? I mean, shocking and prodding are right behind burning, drowning, and smothering on the fear-factor list.
-please don't let this scare any potential cure-seekers; the surgery was …well, i wasn't aware of anything, so it was fine and dandy!

-HOW LONG, Barry? -The stitches are stuck to the med tape, which is stuck to the duct tape i covered it with so i could not witness the stitches underneath. It was all peeled around the stitch area, so i cut the peeled part off. It has been more than a week, and it still feels funny and i still don't feel comfortable gripping anything heavier than a half-full soda can. -I have to hold the Dremel tool lock button against something with my foot to change a bit!

-sorry, enough whining! -i am grateful, and beam smiling each time i realize a reclaimed movement or strength.


----------



## bonehead (May 27, 2010)

I think that I have missed something critical here.

The stitches will come out and your wound will heal.
Grip strength goes down and may take 3 months to return to normal.

But - How are your actual CTS symptoms since surgery? THe numbness and tingling? THe night pain?

That is what I want to know when my pateints come back for suture removal.


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

I was not having any after the shot. The whole thing just felt bloated and numb for…until they removed the bandages (was that the problem?) 
I get the stitches out friday. 
I regained the feeling in the fingers after the shot (a couple of months ago maybe) at some point, and that is still relieved, that was my main remembrance of the issues with that side. -grip, especially pinschr, no feeling, not so much pain but in the morning. -The other arm woke me up, but no hand issues, only wrist. I know you said you are not confident about the credibility of the shock and prod tests, but it did indicate a much greater (whatever that number is) on the no-feeling hand than the painful arm waking side. I don't plan to have that one done unless it begins waking me again.
-so i guess i just wait for things to adjust now, is that correct? -i think that is what my PT neighbor was trying to say. 
-I haven't made it to my recommended PT, because I have been working too late to schedule an appointment. 
-I'm glad to hear an estimated return time on grip strength. I have only worried that i am doing things in weird ways to avoid pain or twinges, and that it will not rehab my hand correctly. (like grasping flat-handed)

-I heard that my ortho-surgeon is the only one in our city who accepts our state healthcare plan; i am in the process of making him a sculpture in appreciation.


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

3 weeks…


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Good to see the progress, Christine.

How are the grip and shooting pains coming along since you had the stitches out?


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

-very rarely any pains some positions are still feeling funny, but really only a few. It is strange how one move is fine and another is very sketchy. 
It'll all be better in the long run. Patience is not one of my strengths.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Now that its over was the nerve conduction studies really that bad? Next time you will know what to expect, and that makes much less uncomfortable. Next time ??? yes if you put off the other surgery you will have to have it repeated. Of course if you have done in the next 3-4 months Your Surgeon will probably go with the tests already done. Either way you will soon have a full recovery and be back to your old self , at least on one side anyway.


----------



## ryno (May 14, 2008)

agree with bonehead.. endoscopic does get you back to work sooner, but you often get a incomplete release of the tranverse carpal ligament which is constricting your nerve. So if you don't get a complete release, you still have numbness.. you're back to square 1.. do your research and know your surgeon and trust your instinct..


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

YES, RTB -THEY WERE! 
-not that i'm trying to deter anyone, but it sure made me feel bad about buying that underground fence system for my dog. I can't keep filling tunnels and building it up though!

-ryno -i have public healthcare -i was lucky to get it at all. My doc is one of -or the only one who serves folks on it around here. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/36667


----------



## bonehead (May 27, 2010)

Your incision looks a little rough at the distal aspect. Did it dehisce (gap open)? Also, I do not regularly prescribe PT, only if a patient shows they are getting stiff, sensitive, complain of persistent weakness. Most folks do fine without it and PT is very expensive (copays, time and travel).

I really do stress deep scar massage. The hand heals well, often too well, and some folks can form a brick hard sensitive scar. Persistent pain at the base of the palm after a CTR is referred to as pillar pain. I don't know where that term came from. But I find it important to message the incision deeply to break up the dense scar tissue and desensitize the wound.

Concerning nerve conductions studies: I do not order them all the time. Only if a have a question about the diagnosis. But then again I do not practice defensive medicine. I guess if I ever get sued that will change. On average an orthopaedic surgeon will be sued 1.5 times in their career (I think thats right).

I asked a patient the other day how their NCS went and they replied that it did not really hurt but it was more startling than anything. I thought that was interesting.

Bottomline, I am glad that you are getting better.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

There is a endoscopic procedure that only takes 45 minutes or so with no stitches or pain. I had the procedure done on both wrists over 10 years ago, and my hands are perfect now!!

http://www.brownhandcenter.com/home/


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

bonehead -that s**t was freaking me out! That looks much better than yesterday (Mississippi river mud cure!); it is more closed in the middle. -When i went last Thursday, i kept asking if they were sure it was ready. I could not look at it for a couple of days. It is probably my fault for keeping it covered all the time because i'm such a baby.

-startling, in the nerve twangs -or just the thought of the whole thing? 
-massage it!? -ouch! -okay, i'll brave it…

-i can't fathom suing someone who was trying to help me, unless they were unreasonably neglectful, and even then, i would just want it fixed as best as possible. we are just creatures, the material being worked with (body) is imperfect -i would imagine more variables than a hunk of any given variety of wood, and the surgeon is human too. Who can guarantee what any given body will do…?


----------

